# mots rigolos



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

Connaissez Vous Des Mots Droles ? Si Oui Lachez Vous !!!

Ex : Huluberlu ; Tarabiscoté ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

ouais

barboutzet


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez Vous Des Mots Droles ? Si Oui Lachez Vous !!!
> 
> Ex : Huluberlu ; Tarabiscoté ...


 J'aime assez cucurbitacée....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

Moi, c'est "l'habitat urbain" qui me fait poiler !!!!!


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

*Esbaubi*, tout à l'heure je le cherchait dans le dico et je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y était pas


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

Procrastination.

(pour la definition on verra demain   )


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Procrastination.
> 
> (pour la definition on verra demain   )


 la démonstration en est faite tous les jours au bar...


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2004)

"fur" c'est rigolo
 comme dans "au fur et à mesure"
 fur
fur​ fur​ hihi 

_Turk et De Groot si vous nous regardez_


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

LOULOU (en parlant de la poussiere)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

*Priapisme*(le _mâle _du siècle,    )

j'adore aussi les langues régionales. Exemple de langue cauchoise (pays de Caux, en Normandie) : avoir les yeux *écaouis* (= avoir les yeux écarquillés). Plus ça chante dans la bouche et plus c'est beau à entendre.


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est "l'habitat urbain" qui me fait poiler !!!!!



inséparable du très fameux "mobilier urbain" 

à ce propos, y'a "sanisette", on croirait presque à une boisson alcoolisée, mais le seul alcool qu'on y trouve en fait c'est plutôt de l'ammoniaque 

J'ai aussi une admiration toute particulière pour le langage d'entreprise, leurs séminaires de motivation des troupes et cette façon ridicule de ne plus appeler un chat un chat et TheBig un fripon


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

URANUS ET ORBITE !

l'orbite d'uranus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

ouais...

et la *physique cantique* (on imagine nos scientifiques chanter dans les laboratoires).


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

moi, déjà, rien que "rigolo", je trouve que c'est sympa comme mot...
'fin je trouve qu'il correspond bien a ce qu'il veut dire quoi...


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est "l'habitat urbain" qui me fait poiler !!!!!


 L'habitat urbain = cucurbitacée* ? 









 *_Cucurbitacée : "Concombre ratatiné"(1).

 1. Définition désapprouvée par l'académie française._


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais...
> 
> et la *physique cantique* (on imagine nos scientifiques chanter dans les laboratoires).



Ca serait pas plutôt QUantique ? ceci dit, phonétiquement, ça sonne tout pareil, et c'est vrai qu'on les imagine bien en petits chanteurs à la gueule de bois 

Dans le genre j'aime aussi pas mal traction avant, car petit je croyais que c'était la voiture écologique qui avançait à l'énergie éolienne... Et j'aimais beaucoup le garde d'esso qu'on voyait à la télé de temps en temps nous expliquer qu'il fallait arrêter de rouler en rav4 qui consomme trop 

Mais ça ne valait pas le film auquel j'avais droit tous les soirs: Au lit on dort  Et quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de voir qu'un cuistre (j'aime aussi beaucoup ce mot, cuistre!) avait osé appeler son hotel "au lion d'or", et non, il ne se trouvait pas à Waterloo


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

decouvert hier dans une doc lada  : 
-transpondeur crypté
et 
-vis globique
 :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

protozoaire aussi c'est marrant


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais...
> 
> et la *physique cantique* (on imagine nos scientifiques chanter dans les laboratoires).


génial !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

*analogique, bistouri, méta-description, capote* (romantique !)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *Esbaubi*, tout à l'heure je le cherchait dans le dico et je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y était pas



Essaye à "ébaubi".  (Attention "Hey Bobby!" ne marche pas non plus... )


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

technocrate, ca fait con ca...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

J'ai un petit faible pour "paralipomènes", mais c'est une vieille histoire.
J'aime assez "calembredaine".


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

waterloo

water = l'eau


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un petit faible pour "paralipomènes", mais c'est une vieille histoire.
> J'aime assez "calembredaine".


le 2e tu l'as pris ds tintin ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "fur" c'est rigolo
> comme dans "au fur et à mesure"



Dans la même veine, j'aime bien le simple "hui" d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> le 2e tu l'as pris ds tintin ?!



Non, mais j'avais peur de faire une faute à "billevesée".


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans la même veine, j'aime bien le simple "hui" d'aujourd'hui.


Ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours voulu chercher l'étymologie de "aujourd'hui" pour savoir d'ou ca vient justement ce hui, et je ne l'ai jamais fait.
En fait, c'est quand j'ai rencontré "ce jourd'hui" que je me suis posé cette question...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours voulu chercher l'étymologie de "aujourd'hui" pour savoir d'ou ca vient justement ce hui, et je ne l'ai jamais fait.
> En fait, c'est quand j'ai rencontré "ce jourd'hui" que je me suis posé cette question...



"Hui" vient du "hodie" latin signifiant... "aujourd'hui, le jour présent". Ce qui fait d'"aujourd'hui" un remarquable pléonasme.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours voulu chercher l'étymologie de "aujourd'hui" pour savoir d'ou ca vient justement ce hui, et je ne l'ai jamais fait.
> En fait, c'est quand j'ai rencontré "ce jourd'hui" que je me suis posé cette question...



A l'orgine, "hui" voulait dire... "aujourd'hui". Mais ça faisais pas assez, alors on a ajouté "au jour d'" devant. Mais une redondance ne suffit pas, et certains, de nos jours, trouve encore que c'est trop court. Ils disent donc "au jour d'aujourd'hui".

Sinon, en mot rigolo, j'aime bien "pneu" et l'impression d'avoir éternuer qu'il laisse après l'avoir prononcer. Et j'aime bien "mouche", aussi.

_Edit : sa mère lipopette, grillé par le Doc !_


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

wahoo. Merci MacG... Depuis 7 ans que je n'ai pas trouvé l'occasion de chercher ca...


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Hui" vient du "hodie" latin signifiant... "aujourd'hui, le jour présent". Ce qui fait d'"aujourd'hui" un remarquable pléonasme.


tiens a propos : pleonasme ; cataplasme ; 

malapropos ; tirlarigaud ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> tirlarigaud ...


c'est tire-larigot.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> tiens a propos : pleonasme ; cataplasme ;
> 
> malapropos ; tirlarigaud ...



Tire-larigot. 
Et je n'ai pas de "malapropos" dans le dico...

Par contre, j'ai un "sot-l'y-laisse" et un "m'as-tu-vu". 

_Grillé par El_Chico !_


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2004)

conciliabule 

et catadioptre (spécial dédicace à une vieille connaissance  )


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Essaye à "ébaubi".  (Attention "Hey Bobby!" ne marche pas non plus... )



Ben oui, mais je préfère quand même esbaubi   

Un peu comme je préfère les espagnoles aux épagneuls  :mouais: 

Comment ça, ça n'a rien a voir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme je préfère les espagnoles aux épagneuls  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2004)

Quelques autres...

- bathyscaphe
- narval
- exocet _(le poisson)_
- conquistador
- spadassin
- catadioptre
- palimpseste
- fat


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais je préfère quand même esbaubi
> 
> Un peu comme je préfère les espagnoles aux épagneuls  :mouais:
> 
> Comment ça, ça n'a rien a voir



D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi les Allemands et pourquoi les Espagnols. Pourquoi pas les Espands et les Allemagnols ? Hein ?


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

Antépénultième, c'est bien aussi. J'aimerais assez savoir qui un jour a eu l'idée d'inventer un mot pour définir ce qui précédait l'avant dernier


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

palmipede, supercalifragilisticexpilidoucious ! allez y mary


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Antépénultième, c'est bien aussi. J'aimerais assez savoir qui un jour a eu l'idée d'inventer un mot pour définir ce qui précédait l'avant dernier



Un cycliste  

Enfin.... je crois


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

sexe a pile = godmichet ?


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi les Allemands et pourquoi les Espagnols. Pourquoi pas les Espands et les Allemagnols ? Hein ?


 les rudes ibères


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

Oxymoron, ca arrache. Syncréthisme aussi!

Par contre, Supermoquette c'est nul


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

y'a aussi fi qui est minion... Faire fi...


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

Sternutation, c'est pas mal. Mais faut être cruciverbiste ou verbicruciste, pour l'employer.


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Dégingandé*... Vous le dites comment ?



ben pas comme jacques Higelin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

*Coït* ...

Drôlement court ce mot !  :mouais:   ...
 

Ensuite *éducation*, juste parce qu'on en fait un mauvaise utilisation ...  il faudrait rappeler la signification de ce mo à certains parents ...  :hein:


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Dégingandé*... Vous le dites comment ?



Déguingandé, avec un "u" pour gorger le "g"...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

"Épistaxis" ! Quand ça m'arrive, j'appelle ça un "Joe"...


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Coït* ...
> 
> Drôlement court ce mot !  :mouais:   ...


  

Fornication
(pas seulement parceque c'est rigolo mais aussi parceque c'est rigolo)


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Coït* ...
> 
> Drôlement court ce mot !



ca sent le vécu 



			
				lupus a dit:
			
		

> Déguingandé, avec un "u" pour gorger le "g"...



J'aurais tendance à penser plutôt au "j", mais je peux me tromper


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

teuton, je propose


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sternutation, c'est pas mal...


tiens ça me rappelle cette vilaine maladie qui semble nous venir de lointains horizons : le *saturnisme.*

...et la *périostite* (allitération en 'T') : c'est joli à prononcer, mais ça fait mal


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca sent le vécu


lol


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Coït* ...
> 
> Drôlement court ce mot !  :mouais:   ...



 je précise : trop court pour ce que ça "représente" !  :mouais:    :hein:


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *Esbaubi*, tout à l'heure je le cherchait dans le dico et je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y était pas


 Tu devrais y trouver plutôt "ébaubi" 

 j'aime bien aussi mais j'aime encore mieux la version occitane (enfin du moins avec un sens proche) : "estabosit"

 Sinon, j'aime bien : "saugrenu"

 Quant à "billevesées", c'est le premier mot auquel j'ai pensé en voyant ce fil.

 Et puis, vu qu'il y a des spécialistes sur les forums, n'oublions pas l'esperluette et de l'esperluette, on saute vite à la belle "lurette". merci Henri Calet que j'ai lu justement, il y a belle lurette.


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

phytoplancton. Ca c'est du joli mot aussi


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Épistaxis" ! Quand ça m'arrive, j'appelle ça un "Joe"...


 merci, j'ai appris un mot


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

boursicoter c'est pas mal ... c'est comme forniquer ?


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

"Stylographe", c'est joli dit par Maria Casarès dans "Orphée".


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> boursicoter c'est pas mal ... c'est comme forniquer ?



C'est plutot proche de "sodomie" je dirais. Surtout si tu as des actions eurotunnel.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Stylographe", c'est joli dit par Maria Casarès dans "Orphée".



_J'ai tendance à penser que tout est joli dit par Maria Casarès..._


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutot proche de "sodomie" je dirais. Surtout si tu as des actions eurotunnel.


 


pas mal mais on peut faire pareil avec des wanadoo !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutot proche de "sodomie" je dirais. Surtout si tu as des actions eurotunnel.



     

J'aurais pas osé la faire celle-là !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

et celui là : *callipyge* : _adj._ Qui a de belles fesses


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca sent le vécu
> 
> 
> 
> J'aurais tendance à penser plutôt au "j", mais je peux me tromper



Seriez-vous en train de me dire que je prononce et écrit ce mot de travers depuis toujours ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et celui là : *callipyge* : _adj._ Qui a de belles fesses



Aucun rapport et pourtant... Ça me rappelle "cunéiforme". Va comprendre.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas osé la faire celle-là !



Hélas, moi si!


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport et pourtant... Ça me rappelle "cunéiforme". Va comprendre.



Aucun rapport et pourtant... Ça me rappelle... zut, je l'ai au bout de la langue


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Seriez-vous en train de me dire que je prononce et écrit ce mot de travers depuis toujours ?  :mouais:



Je confirme : on écrit "dégingandé", on prononce "déjingandé".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport et pourtant... Ça me rappelle... zut, je l'ai au bout de la langue



Thermomètre ?


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Seriez-vous en train de me dire que je prononce et écrit ce mot de travers depuis toujours ?  :mouais:



peu importe: je pardonne tout à un nioub qui me vouvoie


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport et pourtant... Ça me rappelle "cunéiforme". Va comprendre.



Et moi, "cunéiforme" me fait pensé à "boustrophédon".


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Épistaxis" ! Quand ça m'arrive, j'appelle ça un "Joe"...



Quand j'attend ce mot il y a souvent derrière:"Mèches et ballonnets".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> peu importe: je pardonne tout à un nioub qui me vouvoie



Il pourrait également te "vous(s)oyer", ce qui, je te l'accorde, reviendrait au même.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> peu importe: je pardonne tout à un nioub qui me vouvoie



Arrrrête ! On va croire que je fais de la lèche !

Tiens, par association d'idée, j'aime beaucoup "coniliculture" (une pratique de TheBig  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrête ! On va croire que je fais de la lèche !
> 
> Tiens, par association d'idée, j'aime beaucoup "coniliculture" (une pratique de TheBig  )


ce n'est pas sans me rappeler *coproculture   *


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

"Fichtre" et "diantre"

c'est pas mal aussi je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, par association d'idée, j'aime beaucoup "coniliculture" (une pratique de TheBig  )



La "conchyliculture" aussi, mais ce n'est pas un mois en "r"...


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La "conchyliculture" aussi, mais ce n'est pas un mois en "r"...



Pour pas paraître con comme quand je dis "dég(u)ingandé"... Quand on le prononce, ça commence comme "conquistador" ou comme "conchier" ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

Il y a beaucoup de mots rigolos dans le monde médicale. Cruroplastie est assez drôle, le post-op de l'intervention un peu moins.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Pensée rassurante : beaucoup d'obsédés, très peu de "jean-foutre".


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2004)

on m'a appelé un jour : "hé, l'escogriffe !" 
J'en suis resté tout penaud...  :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La "conchyliculture" aussi, mais ce n'est pas un mois en "r"...



Conchier, c'est mignon aussi. Troglodyte, polyglotte, louvoiement.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas sans me rappeler *coproculture   *



coprolithe, c'est une... merde de crabe fossile


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Conchier, c'est mignon aussi. Troglodyte, polyglotte, louvoiement.



"Glossolalie" pendant qu'on parle de langue.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour pas paraître con comme quand je dis "dég(u)ingandé"... Quand on le prononce, ça commence comme "conquistador" ou comme "conchier" ?



Comme "conchyliculteur".  (C'est-à-dire avec un beau son "k" )


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> coprolithe, c'est une... merde de crabe fossile



C'est une merde fossile tout court, quelle que soit la bestiole 

Le foetus fossile est le "lythopédion".


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

et Thermolactyle ?
et zygomatique ?


----------



## camisol (17 Juin 2004)

*concupissant.*


Très drole.


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

même ziggourat (le double g claque tout...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

"Glabre", "lippu", "ventripotent"... Non ce n'est pas mon portrait !


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et Thermolactyle ?



Si je ne m'abuse, Thermolactyl (sans "e") est déposé par Damart. Ce n'est pas un mot mais un produit.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

J'aime beaucoup le "Ouvala", même si je sais plus ce que c'est 

Si, je viens de retrouver : "Le regroupement de plusieurs dolines en une seule
dépression de grande envergure est appelé un ouvala."

Reste à savoir ce qu'est une "doline". Mais ça fait penser à "dodeliner", qui mérite bien sa place ici.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuse, Thermolactyl (sans "e") est déposé par Damart. Ce n'est pas un mot mais un produit.



l'hiver est terminé: tu peux le retirer     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuse, Thermolactyl (sans "e") est déposé par Damart. Ce n'est pas un mot mais un produit.



Comme "frigidaire", à l'origine du moins puisqu'on le trouve à présent dans le dictionnaire.

Les fleurs parfois ont aussi des noms bizarres. Même les plus simples d'entre-elles, comme le "noli me tangere" qui porte si bien son nom.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'hiver est terminé: tu peux le retirer     :rateau:



D'ac, mais je garde mon beret.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme "frigidaire", à l'origine du moins puisqu'on le trouve à présent dans le dictionnaire.
> 
> Les fleurs parfois ont aussi des noms bizarres. Même les plus simples d'entre-elles, comme le "noli me tangere" qui porte si bien son nom.



Ca me fait penser à ces fleurs, dont les cosses sont si tendues qu'elles se déchirent quand on les touche. On les appelle "ne-me-touche-pas".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Reste à savoir ce qu'est une "doline".



Doline, subst, fém. : Excavation circulaire fermée de nature karstique, à fond plus ou moins plat, pouvant avoir de dix à plusieurs centaines de mètres de diamètre, utilisée parfois comme terrain de culture.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une merde fossile tout court, quelle que soit la bestiole



non non, c'est des merdes de crustacés, avec une texture spécifique et tout et tout (qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire dans son métier), les merdes tout court c'est pelotes fécales, beaucoup hard


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser à ces fleurs, dont les cosses sont si tendues qu'elles se déchirent quand on les touche. On les appelle "ne-me-touche-pas".



C'est la même fleur ! Appelée aussi "balsamine des bois". Noli me tangere = Ne me touche pas.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non, c'est des merdes de crustacés, avec une texture spécifique et tout et tout (qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire dans son métier), les merdes tout court c'est pelotes fécales, beaucoup hard



Maiiiiis-euh ! Le tyranosaure, c'était un crustacé du crétacé, peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Décidément, notre langue "vernaculaire" est un vrai "bric-à-brac"...


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est la même fleur ! Appelée aussi "balsamine des bois". Noli me tangere = Ne me touche pas.



Arf ! Une nouvelle raison de regretter de ne pas avoir appris la langue de mes grand-parents...


----------



## camisol (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Antépénultième, c'est bien aussi. J'aimerais assez savoir qui un jour a eu l'idée d'inventer un mot pour définir ce qui précédait l'avant dernier



Cela vient du latin _antepaenultimus_, si j'en crois le 
Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé. La première occurence du mot latin est trouvée au VII° siècle, sous la plume (ou le burin, qui sait ?) d'Aldhelmus, dans sa version latine. Le mot ressort pour la première fois vers 1500, sous la plume (cette fois c'est sûr) d'un Médicis. Ou d'une Médicis.

C'est juste une façon de dé-compter plutôt que de compter.
"Vous viendrez me voir tous les ané-pénultièmes samedi du mois, Monsieur Amok", n'est qu'une autre façon de dire "Passe donc tous les deuxièmes samedi du mois, mon gros loup".  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Une nouvelle raison de regretter de ne pas avoir appris la langue de mes grand-parents...



Ils étaient amis avec Cicéron ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Maiiiiis-euh ! Le tyranosaure, c'était un crustacé du crétacé, peut-être ?



burk  ! tiens marrant, on n'utilise pas cette définition sous le microscope


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils étaient amis avec Cicéron ?



Nan, je veux battre mon record de conneries sorties en un seul thread ! Et je tiens le bon bout, là.

(rhô, la honte...)


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Doline, subst, fém. : Excavation circulaire fermée de nature karstique, à fond plus ou moins plat, pouvant avoir de dix à plusieurs centaines de mètres de diamètre, utilisée parfois comme terrain de culture.


 Faut aller sur les Causses, là tu en verras des dolines (sauf que là-bas on appelle parfois ça des sotches mais enfin ). Très joli les dolines : on les cultive parce que l'argile s'y ramasse et qu'on a donc autre chose que du caillou sec à labourer. Parfois la doline est trourée d'un aven.

 PS. Faut pas confondre l'aven au fond de la doline avec le fond de Gwendoline. C'est juste pour dire que "contrepèterie" c'est pas mal non plus.

 Sur ce, je ne vais pas tarder à prendre la poudre d'escampette. Enfin, pas trop vite, vu la chaleur, je pourrait tomber en pâmoison. Et j'aime bien circonflexe aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je veux battre mon record de conneries sorties en un seul thread ! Et je tiens le bon bout, là.
> 
> (rhô, la honte...)



Y'a pas de honte ! Moi, par exemple choisi au hasard, j'y connais rien en merdes fossiles !


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Passe donc tous les deuxièmes samedi du mois, mon gros loup



Uniquement si ta femme est d'accord, je ne voudrais pas semer la zizanie dans ton couple et de plus je n'aime pas l'amour baclé


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

voila, je l'ai retrouvé
c'est Talweg


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non, c'est des merdes de crustacés, avec une texture spécifique et tout et tout



Supermoquette dit et écrit pas mal de conneries, mais je pense que sur ce coup on peut lui faire confiance: le crustacé pas frais est sa spécialité!


----------



## camisol (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement si ta femme est d'accord, je ne voudrais pas semer la zizanie dans ton couple et de plus je n'aime pas l'amour baclé


 J'y penserais ! 

Au fait, est-ce que tu aimes le *caracul* ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Et ce serait-il pas plus beau si les modérateurs au lieu de dire :

 "déjà dit 100 fois, on ferme, fais une recherche"

 disaient sobrement :

 "char ami, votre intervention est superfétatoire"


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

et carencule


----------



## camisol (17 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et ce serait-il pas plus beau si les modérateurs au lieu de dire :
> 
> "déjà dit 100 fois, on ferme, fais une recherche"
> 
> ...



Hormis le cher ami, j'en connais à qui ça arrive


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> et carencule


je crois que ton clavier tappe des 'c' a la place des 't'


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de honte ! Moi, par exemple choisi au hasard, j'y connais rien en merdes fossiles !



ben moi non plus, tout compte fait. J'étais persuadé que n'importe quel animal préhistorique pouvait avoir pondu un coprolithe, et là, j'apprends que c'était le privilège des langoustes du carbonifère   

Pour ça que les dinosaures étaient si féroces : ils pouvaient pas faire caca...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> et carencule



C'est pas un mot technique de routier ca?


----------



## clampin (17 Juin 2004)

*épistolaire* *éponge* *épître* *nue-propriété*, (comme si une propriété était nue.... ) *Nyctalope* *duègne*....*Brocoli*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ben moi non plus, tout compte fait. J'étais persuadé que n'importe quel animal préhistorique pouvait avoir pondu un coprolithe, et là, j'apprends que c'était le privilège des langoustes du carbonifère
> 
> Pour ça que les dinosaures étaient si féroces : ils pouvaient pas faire caca...



Non seulement tu m'as appris un truc sur mon job (et je ne te le pardonnerai jamais   ) mais en plus tu viens de trouver l'explication de l'extinction fin crétacé: l'explosion des dinnosaures, effet de serre et tout et tout


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> *épistolaire* *éponge* *épître* *nue-propriété*, (comme si une propriété était nue.... ) *Nyctalope* *duègne*....*Brocoli*


alors là oui, j'aime beaucoup le *nyctalope* !!! beaucoup ! Quel talent


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

sacrebleu ce thread part en douille !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'explosion des dinnosaures, effet de serre et tout et tout



Ça vaut le coup de visualiser la chose : la forêt vierge, il y a 65 millions d'années, et de petits "pouf" qu'on entend un peu partout...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça vaut le coup de visualiser la chose : la forêt vierge, il y a 65 millions d'années, et de petits "pouf" qu'on entend un peu partout...


tu veux dire comme des petits feux d'artifice ? je ferme les yeux et je visualise... Pouf, pouf....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et un fou-rire-au-boulot, UN !*
> _Merci Doc !_



Tout le mérite en revient à supermoquette.


----------



## clampin (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça vaut le coup de visualiser la chose : la forêt vierge, il y a 65 millions d'années, et de petits "pouf" qu'on entend un peu partout...



ca n'a rien a voir, quoique ... par ici, un article à lire....


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout le mérite en revient à supermoquette.



Et moi, j'ai vendu du beurre à al-qaeda ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'ai vendu du beurre à al-qaeda ?



le thread des meilleurs pléonasme c'est à côté


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'ai vendu du beurre à al-qaeda ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Quelques interjections désuettes : "vertuchou", "tudieu" et (ma préférée) "ventre-saint-gris".


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le mot *"désuet"*


moi je trouve ça obsolète...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

J'ai fait un "cataplasme" en "catimini" et, "patatra", c'est une cata...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un "cataplasme" en "catimini" et, "patatra", c'est une cata...


seul un clystère te soulagerait les humeurs - et ce n'est pas une hypothèse sans fondement...


----------



## clampin (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un "cataplasme" en "catimini" et, "patatra", c'est une cata...




Très bon !!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout le mérite en revient à supermoquette.



Merci d'avoir nié l'apport de lupus   

ca me fait penser a "flatter", tu passes pour un chien quand on te flatte


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2004)

en vrac : 
paramécie
vilbrequin
campanule
homéostasie
ornithorynque


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

concupissant :love:


----------



## camisol (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> concupissant :love:


 copieur. 


En tout cas, comme disait Coluche, 

*suspect*,

c'est pire que _Lèche-cul_ !


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> copieur.
> 
> 
> En tout cas, comme disait Coluche,
> ...



Et compromis, chose due


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que _Lèche-cul_ !



Ce n'est pas toujours désagréable si c'est bien fait


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> copieur.



Oups, je l'avais loupé celui-là


----------



## camisol (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Et compromis, chose due


 Ca, c'est Lao Tseu


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le mot *"désuet"*, et les mots désuets aussi d'ailleurs.
> 
> *Automobile...*
> Ça arrive encore à l'un de vous de dire : _"mon automobile"_ ?
> Ou bien alors enfoncez le clou : *"Mon automobile est épatante !"*



De même, on peut se féliciter de l'apport des technologies numériques au dagueréotype  On ne cesse de le vanter dans les reclames.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas toujours désagréable si c'est bien fait



Surtout avec une moustache ... 


    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2004)

Moi j'aime bien "truchement".


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2004)

Oui c'est bien truchement 

Est ce que "pédoncule" a déja été cité?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que "pédoncule" a déja été cité?


 Houla


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juin 2004)

"schmulblik"
folichon
le mot et le concept "apéro dinatoire"


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2004)

A l'heure de l'apéro je vous laisse apprécier le mot "émonctoire"


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure de l'apéro je vous laisse apprécier le mot "émonctoire"


mais de quoi se délectent les pétomanes...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Hui" vient du "hodie" latin signifiant... "aujourd'hui, le jour présent". Ce qui fait d'"aujourd'hui" un remarquable pléonasme.



J'aurai dit "au jour de ce jour" mais bon...c'est du pareil au même


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Déguingandé, avec un "u" pour gorger le "g"...



Roberto  a raison c'est bien dégingandé  Ouvrez bien vos esgourdes et vos quinquets


----------



## bebert (17 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Et compromis, chose due



_"Il est arrivé premier dans un concours de circonstances"_ 

*Ustensiles ostensibles.*  :love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2004)

écornifler

martingale

camaïeu


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

Cabestron

Mais là c'est plutot une sorte de patois... Sonny et Krystof devraient connaitre


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

une douille !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

des pouilles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2004)

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire ...... :rateau: 

Mais peut-être que "*flatulences*" n'est pas encore pris.......

... du style du gars qui se dégonfle comme un ballon de baudruche en disant : "excusez-moi, mais j'ai quelques *flatulences*...!!!"

Tiens en me relisant : *baudruche* ... c'est pas mal non plus !!!!

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
:casse:


----------



## einqui (18 Juin 2004)

J'aime assez *Conciliabule*


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

Il va falloir penser à arrêter le champagne  Trop de bulles et puis voilà ce qui arrive...


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> _"Il est arrivé premier dans un concours de circonstances"_
> 
> *Ustensiles ostensibles.*  :love:


signe coluche


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Juin 2004)

Klaxon


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

j'aime bien "genouille" et aussi "califourchon"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

papouilles


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

gribouille


curriculum vitae : comme si notre grande accademie francaise vne pouvait par trouver un mot francais


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

c'est comme les canadiens :

magasinage, clavardage (pour chat) ... c'esty nous les francais ! c'est eux qui respectent la langue !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

tintinnabule


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

éberlué


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

valdinguer !!! c pas mal !!!


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

allez un peu d'aide

www.larousse.com


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

métaphore


----------



## bebert (19 Juin 2004)

Loupiote


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

nioubie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

pédoncule  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cabestron
> 
> Mais là c'est plutot une sorte de patois... Sonny et Krystof devraient connaitre



Y a aussi :

Pélandron

Gavallo

Ciappa can


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2004)

poustache
c'est clure


----------



## einqui (20 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tintinna*bule*




Ca devient une fixation 


*Lapis-lazuli...*

J'ai toujours eu du mal a croire que cela pouvait etre precieux....   :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2004)

pffffffffff  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ciappa can




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

Pédiluve


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

thixotrope


----------



## pil38 (20 Juin 2004)

pneumatique


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2004)

superstar


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

concocter


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff  :mouais:



Pchiiiiiiiiiiiit :mouais:


----------



## Haan (20 Juin 2004)

Fichtre  

Diantre

Morbleu!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Juin 2004)

que neni


----------



## einqui (21 Juin 2004)

Haan a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre
> 
> Diantre
> 
> Morbleu!!!



Tiens, ca me fait penser :

*Ectoplasme

Bachi-Bouzouk*

Mille millions de mille sabords!!!!! ©


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> poustache
> c'est clure


c'est du bigard ca !!!


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ca me fait penser :
> 
> *Ectoplasme*
> 
> ...


 
dis donc einqsui c'est du haddock ca ?


----------



## einqui (21 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> dis donc einqsui c'est du haddock ca ?



Voui, mais j'ai mis le copyright.

Et puis... il est frais mon Haddock, il est frais....  :mouais:


----------



## Haan (21 Juin 2004)

Monjoie! 

Zippo   

Maracas....   

Je commence à être à cours d'imagination....


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

moi aussiiii ! et a coiurs de boule aussi ...


----------



## Haan (21 Juin 2004)

désoxyribonucléique  (ouch!   )

anticonstitutionnellement (re-ouch!   )

Ce sont les 2 mots les plus casse-gueule que j'ai appris au lycée.... (ça remonte à loin..... nostalgie quand tu nous tiens   )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

bof

pouf


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

soliloque
traumatisme sous dural
concupiscent (mot dans lequel il n'y a rien) et solipsisme


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Juin 2004)

chronologiquochroissant
Celui-la, je ne crois pas qu'il existe officiellement, mais c'est dommage parce qu'il est marrant et utile.
Enfin c'est surtout chronologiquodécroissant qui est utile, parce que je ne connais pas d'autre équivalent autre qu'une périphrase

d'ailleurs, c'est minion périphrase...


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

il y a aussi canicule ... clavicule ... et tous les mote en ule !!!


----------



## inconnu(e) (21 Juin 2004)

*pignouflet*  :love:


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

suite à une autre contribution : 





> acabit


 me fait bien rire aussi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

allez j'en ose un p'tit vulgaire ? *pouffiasse* (avec deux f c'est encore mieux). Allitération en 'f' et en 's' nous donne de belle sifflantes perfides aux oreilles des intéressées. 

En tout cas il me fait rire celui-là.


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> allez j'en ose un p'tit vulgaire ? *pouffiasse* (avec deux f c'est encore mieux). Allitération en 'f' et en 's' nous donne de belle sifflantes perfides aux oreilles des intéressées.
> 
> En tout cas il me fait rire celui-là.



sémaphore


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> *pignouflet*  :love:


 ??? diminutif de pignouf ? _qui me fait marrer aussi_


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien les pouffiasses de cet acabit !*
> :love:
> 
> _Tu prends quoi comme thé, Néphou ?_



http://www.actionlove.com/herbs/heat.htm

Tout est la   

la faim dans le mac
 :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien les pouffiasses de cet acabit !*
> :love:
> 
> _Tu prends quoi comme thé, Néphou ?_


  du thé à teint _(c'est pour ta paroisse ça )_


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> du thé à teint _(c'est pour ta paroisse ça )_



"The Orgasmic Tea will give a woman the "heat" and engorge her G-spot for sex any time, like the female aminals looking for mating."

Dixit l'auteur

Tatouille is providing links to these explications as a courtesy, and makes no representations regarding the explications or any information related thereto. Any questions, complaints or claims regarding the explications must be directed to the appropriate vendor.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> citation du cite en lien plus haut


 I know how to follow a link and how to read words . I wasn't answering you but Roberto "el Vixente" Vendez.

 voilou voilou


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> I know how to follow a link and how to read words . I wasn't answering you but Roberto "el Vixente" Vendez.
> 
> voilou voilou



but this is a funny sentence more than pppppppffffffffffffffffff

et c'était pour ajouter à l'histoire de padre


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pppppppffffffffffffffffff


  en voilà un mot rigolo


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu.
> *Answer, Man... Answer, make my day!*




pas de violence il est l'heure d'aller dehors bougez donc vos carcasses
c'est the MUsic Party OF JACK

la je tire la langue


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2004)

chenapan, je crois qu'il a pas été mis


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Moi, j'aime bien *billevesée*...


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Et puis *exérèse*


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2004)

ah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii... Chromatographie !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2004)

polymorphisme, on l'a déjà dit ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

palimpseste


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

exégèse


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

*persiflage* 

_où est le lien avec le persil ???_


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2004)

pipe                                 .


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pipe                                 .



   

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."


----------

